

How to (not) Troll GitHub Comments - craigkerstiens
http://www.schneems.com/2015/01/09/how-to-troll-github-comments.html

======
thinkbohemian
This happens so frequently to me. I'll Spend an hour running benchmarks and
then post a PR. Someone chimes in and says "method x is faster" with nothing
to back it up. I have to benchmark again, and then my way is still faster.

~~~
lomnakkus
Do you _have_ to benchmark again? Why not just say something like "post
evidence, please. You're free to use my benchmark source code"? (I guess it's
a variant of the somewhat annoying [citation needed], but sometimes it _is_
apt to post something like that.)

~~~
thinkbohemian
I've learned to do this, but for me it wasn't obvious at first. At the end of
the day if it's my PR, it's my job to provide the supporting evidence as to
why that code should be merged and not some other code. If you respond "no you
benchmark it" and they never respond, the ticket can sometimes get stuck in
limbo.

~~~
lomnakkus
I'd suggest giving them a "deadline" if they haven't at least responded
constructively within a few days. Something like "If you're actually serious
you have until $TODAY+7 days to post something substantive, otherwise I'm
going to assume you have nothing actionable.". (Of course adjust 7 as needed
based on the situation at hand.)

In any case you can just say: "OK, until someone comes up with evidence to the
contrary, I think we should go with my version. If someone shows up with a
better version later, I have no objection to merging that."

